# Diagram of dual hot water heater (s) in parallel not series having flow questions--



## timlltt (Feb 27, 2008)

We have dual hot water propane heaters and want to run them in parallel

We have a constant flow pump installed for immediate hot water access.

We have Cold In at a "T" between heaters and Hot Out has a "T" between heaters and is sent to the house

Question.............Where shoud the Return Flow be piped in? , equally to the drain valves or to the Cold In with a 1-way valve 


Thanks a bunch


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Try posting in the plumbing section.


----------

